# Advice on trying for number #2



## missl1

Hello I am lauren I am 20 with a little boy who is 7 and half months on the Sunday coming up and I want another baby I want to try when he is around 10 months but have so many questions and worries is it hard having a newborn and a toddler. I am scared my little boy will feel pushed out and I would never want that he is my world he is at the age now where he has a proper personality I just want him to have a brother or sister close in age anyone else in same situation ?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm not entirely sure talking about ttc is allowed on this section so this may be locked.. or is that just in teen pregnancy?? not sure!! 

Anyway, it's up to you to decide what sort of age gap you want! You will probably get more response in toddler and pre-school section as there's lots of people there with different gaps :) X


----------



## ClairAye

I have the age gap you said roughly. I fell pregnant when DS was 10 months old. You can pm me if you like :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

My son and his sibling will have a 5 year age gap, I wish it could of been smaller but I was 18 when I got pregnant with my son so I went to college ,am getting married in two months.


----------



## AP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-parenting-only-guidelines-using-section.html


----------

